# Gary Fisher?



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I just added a bike to the garage, hope to get some miles in soon. A Gary Fisher Monona fast city bike. It being a Trek Corporation product, I thought I'd post it here.

Bike has been sold!

I just had too many bikes, need to make room for a full suspender!


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

that looks like an awesome greenway bike. here in TN when it is too muddy the mtn bikers ride the greenways for 30-45 miles at a time.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Heres an update: I have switched to Velocity Dyad rims and got comfortable with the ergos. I have cut a little over 1 lb. from the stock weight, although I have added more with gear. I have done a 50 mile ride recently. It has come to the front of my stable as my road bike is out of comission (another story). Tackling hill climbs / descents is my current challenge for the Monona, I didn't think the hybrid was going to be this fun! 
I am really liking this bike. Although, it is a little funny looking!


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

*It's for sale!*

Sold my Monona to get a full suspension MTB!


----------

